# COMPLEJO FRONTERIZO SANTA ROSA, TACNA



## Tiger_Army (Jul 18, 2007)

Bueno, estuve de visita en Lima durante dos semanas. Como el viaje lo hice en bus (Santiago-Lima), pasé por el complejo fronterizo de Santa Rosa. Para quienes hayan realizado este viaje, podrán recordar que hace años atrás, el contraste con Chile y su complejo fronterizo de Chacalluta era evidente. Hoy, sin embargo, se puede apreciar un reordenamiento en el lado peruano, que se hace visible en la infraestructura, pero también se percibe en la administración y el proceso de revisión del equipaje. Personal bien uniformado, servicios higiénicos impecables y agilidad en los trámites. En resumen, un gran cambio en relación al año 2005, cuando pasé por última vez. Les dejo algunas fotos que pude tomar durante mi paso por la frontera Perú-Chile. 





































Ya vienen más...


----------



## alvarobendezu (Jan 24, 2007)

Me gusta.
Espero q sea parte de un plan integral para mejorar los complejos fronterizos de todo el pais.


----------



## Alejo85 (Dec 20, 2005)

comparado ocn le otro este esta mil veces mejor


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

Alejo85 said:


> comparado ocn le otro este esta mil veces mejor


^^Sip..... pero comparado al complejo de Chile esta en algo.........hno:


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

ta muy bien a lo q era antes... ni idea q habian hecho eso


----------



## xever_7 (Jan 13, 2008)

Sí el de Chile luce medio "agringado". Pero el resto de complejos fronterizos peruanos son nada comparado con este, demasiado descuidados o en su peor caso inexsistentes.hno:


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Buena primicia ... creo no haber visto antes fotos de esta construcciòn en el foro. 

Hay mas fotos??? Salu2


----------



## Tiger_Army (Jul 18, 2007)

Ahora es una cuestión de gustos. Antes ni cabía comparación alguna porque lo que había en el lado peruano era paupérrimo. No es el caso el día de hoy. Además, les repito: no se trata sólo de la infraestructura -que antes era casi inexistente-, sino también del trato al viajero, que ha mejorado notablemente. Aquí van unas cuantas fotos más.


----------



## Tiger_Army (Jul 18, 2007)

Inkandrew9 said:


> Buena primicia ... creo no haber visto antes fotos de esta construcciòn en el foro.
> 
> Hay mas fotos??? Salu2


Creo que alguien ya había publicado algunas, no estoy seguro. Y sí, hay unas cuantas fotos más... 

Saludos.


----------



## nekun20 (Feb 6, 2007)

El complejo fronterizo peruano se a modernizado y se a puesto más bonito... ya no se dará tan mala imagen de bienvenida a la gente de chile, pronto las cosas irán cambiando a medida de que el Perú siga avanzando como lo está haciendo hasta ahora .


----------



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

Se ve bien! El cambio como ya han dicho ha sido notable! Ojalá se invierta igual en los demás controles.


----------



## Tyrone (Feb 6, 2008)

Se ve muy bien .... ¡¡qué diferencia con el de Aguas Verdes - Huaquillas !!!


----------



## AQPCITY (Sep 13, 2007)

^^ o Desaguadero... 
DEfinitivamente es el mejor ingreso Terrestre que tiene el Peru. y ahora estan por hacer un autopista de doble via que unira arica con Tacna,, full jardines y flores en la Berma Central, y cada ves se avanza en la integracion,,,
Solo falta que se eliminen esos viejos microbuses de Flores hnos, que hacen servicio tac-Ari y renovar los colectivos que ya estan algunos bien viejitos

Sip, el control de Chacalluta se parece al los puestos de control americanos en la frontera con mexico


----------



## W!CKED (Apr 3, 2006)

Uy Tacna debería ser como este edificio xD.


----------



## arquimario88 (Dec 6, 2006)

Weno es un mejoramiento notable..y sobre la autopista Tacna - Arica si tienen mas info posteenla porfas


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

Pucha qué bueno ver que hayan hecho algo bueno por Santa Rosa xq ac 5 años que fui era terrible si lo comparabamos a chacalluta que le daba mil vueltas en todo sentido.


----------



## mopy (Feb 25, 2008)

Tiger_Army said:


> Creo que alguien ya había publicado algunas, no estoy seguro. Y sí, hay unas cuantas fotos más...
> 
> Saludos.


La primicia la dio el forista Mig29 Fulcrum en Carreteras del Perú, allí hay otras fotos.


----------



## LedPer (Mar 25, 2008)

Síntoma claro que la economia regional de Tacna y en genaral la peruana anda por buen camino.

El año pasado estuve por ahi pero aun no lo habian habilitado.

Es bueno ver que ya esta operativo y en optimas condiciones en general 

Gracias por las fotos


----------



## darioperu (Aug 3, 2008)

Me alegra ver este complejo froterizo peruano, se que no todos los demás puestos fronterizos estan igual pero al menos es una vance importante. El de Huaquillas ni se nota la presencia de control, en la frontera de bolivia para mi un puesto fronterizo improvisado, el de colombia no apino porqu no conosco:nuts::nuts::nuts:


----------



## JaVPrO (May 8, 2006)

Sobre la frontera Aguas Verdes - Huaquillas, supongo que con el Nuevo Puente Internacional debe haber un nuevo Control Fronterizo tanto por parte del Perú como de Ecuador.

Con Colombia no sé si haya algún control ya que el lado peruano está con una cantidad insignificante de personas en comparación con Tabatinga o Leticia además que la triple frontera aísla al Perú ya que el río Amazonas es la que separa al Perú de Brasil y Colombia.


----------



## Tiger_Army (Jul 18, 2007)

Habría que considerar el flujo de personas que cruza cada una de nuestras fronteras. Al menos esta es muy transitada y quizás por eso la inversión. En la de Aguas Verdes - Huaquilla también debería haber un complejo fronterizo importante. 

Algunas fotos más...


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Ohhh ... en agosto del 2007 fue inaugurado por papapan :lol: , se ve bien el Complejo fronterizo.


----------



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

Pensé que los controles fronterizos dependían exclusivamente del Ministerio del Interior, pero al parecer en este fue la Sunat quien invirtió.

Gracias por compartir las fotos.


----------



## Alter Ego Peru (Oct 25, 2006)

mmm interesante apreciación. ya lo dije una vez tú si sabes kametza


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

ta q esta interesante el complejo muy a la altura d nuestro vecino por asi decirlo.. se deberia hacer lo mismo en las fronteras con ecuador y bolivia...


----------



## Tiger_Army (Jul 18, 2007)

Buena observación, kametza. De hecho, el personal que revisaba el equipaje tenía el logo de la SUNAT. Pongo algunas fotos más:


----------



## Tiger_Army (Jul 18, 2007)

Y con este atardecer, cierro la entrega...


----------



## W!CKED (Apr 3, 2006)

Da buena cara a los que vienen de Chile definitivamente.


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Buen thread :colgate:


----------



## Jean_Pierre (May 6, 2007)

Muy bueno el puesto. En Aguas Verdes deberian haber uno asi.


----------



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

Se ve bien el complejo.

Lo de la administración me parece raro, pq se supone que Migraciones depende del Mininter, aunque quizá sea una tarea conjunta con la Sunat, de quien depende Aduanas.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Sin duda es el mejor puesto fronterizo del país.


----------



## darioperu (Aug 3, 2008)

Se ve una estructura muy buena y a la altura de las circuntancias.


----------



## adicto(205) (Jul 14, 2008)

creo q ahora se convirtio en un nuevo centro turistico ... ya hasta me dan ganas de conocerlo. :lol::lol:


----------



## Pab1o (Feb 21, 2008)

A mí igual me gustó el nuevo complejo. Muy distinto en el trámite también.

También tengo una foto desde ese complejo, esta la tomé hacia el sur (frontera).



Espero pasar denuevo por Tacna muy pronto, aunque ya no sé cuántas veces he ido.


----------



## Marvey21 (Dec 25, 2005)

Que bonito está, así debería ser en nuestras otras pasos fronterizos donde... mejor no escribo más.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Hola Pablo, bienvenido! 

El complejo luce mil veces mejor al anterior, pero creo que deberiamos tener uno mas grande.


----------



## ensarman (Dec 11, 2007)

coloquen uno asi en desaguadero y otro mas en tumbes!!!

me imagino la conmoción si se proponen a hacer uno en desaguadero!!! grandes enfrentamientos!!! la misma poblacion en contra del control aduanero!!!


----------



## POZU (Aug 7, 2008)

Se ve impecable, un millón de veces mejor para lo que era antes. Recuerdo que hace unos 5 años atrás, en un viaje que hice a Chile, un funcionario de migraciones (de nuestro país) me pidió mi "libreta militar" y me dijo que era omiso (lo cual era falso) y que no podía salir del país, claro, lo único que quería era sacarme plata...ojalá que para este nuevo paso fronterizo se haya depurado toda esa lacra porque sino, de nada sirve tener un bello edificio.


----------



## darioperu (Aug 3, 2008)

Definitivamente la imagen del nuevo control fronterizo cambiará la imagen de los turistas extranjeros, muchos chilenos y de otras nacionalidades ingresan por tacna al Perú


----------

